# Finding a "lovers' lane?"



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

For a while now, my wife and I have been tossing around the idea of finding someplace secluded to park and make out (or more) like hormonally wild teenagers.

This begs the question: does anyone have any idea how to actually FIND such a place in an urban environment with sprawling suburbs all around, as far as the eye can see? Web searches for keywords like "makeout spots" in our city aren't proving to be terribly helpful. When we're out and about, we try to keep an eye put for someplace that might fit the bill, but even places that were devoid of development just a few short years ago are now built up. Had a few secluded spots I liked to go to with my gf or just on my own to think back in college that are now housing developments, shopping centers, etc.

Anyone out there have any tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Thought I had one last friday night till a cop pulled in and got the reflection of my SO's full moon in his high beams HAAAAAA Really funny, but quite the buzz kill LMAO

Wish I knew!!!!! Doesn't seem to be ANYWHERE you can go to get a little fun anymore not to mention... WTF is up with cars not being build with a decent bench seat anymore? Stupid consoles, stupid emergency breaks!!!! HAAAA


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Ask a teenager?



Grayson said:


> For a while now, my wife and I have been tossing around the idea of finding someplace secluded to park and make out (or more) like hormonally wild teenagers.
> 
> This begs the question: does anyone have any idea how to actually FIND such a place in an urban environment with sprawling suburbs all around, as far as the eye can see? Web searches for keywords like "makeout spots" in our city aren't proving to be terribly helpful. When we're out and about, we try to keep an eye put for someplace that might fit the bill, but even places that were devoid of development just a few short years ago are now built up. Had a few secluded spots I liked to go to with my gf or just on my own to think back in college that are now housing developments, shopping centers, etc.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

michzz said:


> Ask a teenager?
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, that'd go over really well. Forty year old guy walks up to random teenager and asks where a good makeout spot is. ;-)

Although it would certainly be quite a reversal on the age-old, "Hey, mister...would you buy us some beer?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Grayson said:


> Yeah, that'd go over really well. Forty year old guy walks up to random teenager and asks where a good makeout spot is. ;-)
> 
> Although it would certainly be quite a reversal on the age-old, "Hey, mister...would you buy us some beer?"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Snort! 

Areas around airport runways. Sounds lame but hear me out. Lots and lots of airports have cleared areas around them for obvious reasons. Open and vacant places that can be very romantic. On top of that, you get the fun of watching planes take of and land and you too can talk about where you imagine those planes go to/coming from and fantacize about going to Rio. Lay on the hood of your car and look up. I am a plane geek but I don't know a single woman who doesn't find them sexy. Perhaps it's the shape.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Snort!
> 
> Areas around airport runways. Sounds lame but hear me out. Lots and lots of airports have cleared areas around them for obvious reasons. Open and vacant places that can be very romantic. On top of that, you get the fun of watching planes take of and land and you too can talk about where you imagine those planes go to/coming from and fantacize about going to Rio. Lay on the hood of your car and look up. I am a plane geek but I don't know a single woman who doesn't find them sexy. Perhaps it's the shape.


And then again, in post the 9-11, it may not be the cops that end up knocking on your window but the entire ground-forces of the state national guard!!!!! LOL


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

woodstock said:


> And then again, in post the 9-11, it may not be the cops that end up knocking on your window but the entire ground-forces of the state national guard!!!!! LOL


LOL! Okay, I only speak for where I live now, in San Diego the only thing around the airport was development. In Houston however, it is all trees. Nothing but trees and dirt roads and it is owned by the city. Public access. 
I wasn't saying make out ON the runway which would no doubt cause TSA and a "Pushing Tin" moment, I was saying on the outskirts. Most airports have public roads that are close to them and when you go there at night, it's pretty magical. Like I said though, I'm a plane nerd. Watching a plane land for me is sexy....not sure why. Takeoff is even more sexy.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys want to shake your car? :rofl:

Have you ever tried having sex on stairs in a building? It can be thrilling too! My husband came in seconds! :rofl:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I live in a police state, there is no where left to screw around in the privacy of your own car.... It's apparently frowned upon LMAO Stupid dirty jersey!!!! Meanwhile, you can publicly go pretty damn far... or at least that's what it looks like on Jersey Shore! Try that in your car and you end up in the police blotter..... Yup... that's Jersey HAAAA


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My current partner and I had a pretty intense make-out session on our first date. Started in a downtown underground parking lot (where she happened to park), but it was too bright and public. So we found an above ground parking lot in the downtown area, which almost completely empties out after 6 every day (and we had just had a supper date).

The second date was a back corner of a Walmart parking lot, way out in the back, kind of blocked off by a dumpster. Not the most romantic of places, but what the heck. Jump in the back seat of an SUV with tinted windows, and all the teen-age lovers can eat my shorts. 

We also thought about industrial/business areas that empty out after regular working hours. But the car hanky-panky has given way to wild hotel-room sex. It sure was fun, though! She was constantly popping her head up to look for security guards walking around. 

Oh, and keep safe! Our city is relatively low-crime, so getting car-jacked wasn't a concern! 

C


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Reading this brought a big smile and fond memories...for two reasons...
1) when I was about 19 my girlfriend and I were making out in the car...pitch dark in the middle of nowhere. Suddenly there was a tap tap on the window....we were surrounded by about 6 cops pointing guns at us. They accused us of 'trying to make love'. hahaha! Suffiuce it to say this didnt happen in a 'first world' country!
2) About six years after the above event I became a cop in a European country. We all knew where our 'lovers lanes' were...and had to do occasional patrols round them. One favourite pastime was to identify a vehicle in which the occupants were clearly 'going for it' and the car bouncing up and down. We'd park up behind it very quietly....and just as the movements in the car were getting to what appeared to be the 'point of no return' we'd fill the night sky with flashing blue lights and afew flicks of the siren!!!
Why should they be having fun at 2am when we were working the graveyard shift!
We thought it highly amusing....the 'culprits' not so!!!!

Good luck in finding a lovers lane!! Fear not, after 15 yrs as a cop I jacked it in! Happy bonking!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

jezza said:


> Reading this brought a big smile and fond memories...for two reasons...
> 1) when I was about 19 my girlfriend and I were making out in the car...pitch dark in the middle of nowhere. Suddenly there was a tap tap on the window....we were surrounded by about 6 cops pointing guns at us. They accused us of 'trying to make love'. hahaha! Suffiuce it to say this didnt happen in a 'first world' country!
> 2) About six years after the above event I became a cop in a European country. We all knew where our 'lovers lanes' were...and had to do occasional patrols round them. One favourite pastime was to identify a vehicle in which the occupants were clearly 'going for it' and the car bouncing up and down. We'd park up behind it very quietly....and just as the movements in the car were getting to what appeared to be the 'point of no return' we'd fill the night sky with flashing blue lights and afew flicks of the siren!!!
> Why should they be having fun at 2am when we were working the graveyard shift!
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Wish you had given them a good show!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

jezza said:


> Reading this brought a big smile and fond memories...for two reasons...
> 1) when I was about 19 my girlfriend and I were making out in the car...pitch dark in the middle of nowhere. Suddenly there was a tap tap on the window....we were surrounded by about 6 cops pointing guns at us. They accused us of 'trying to make love'. hahaha! Suffiuce it to say this didnt happen in a 'first world' country!
> 2) About six years after the above event I became a cop in a European country. We all knew where our 'lovers lanes' were...and had to do occasional patrols round them. One favourite pastime was to identify a vehicle in which the occupants were clearly 'going for it' and the car bouncing up and down. We'd park up behind it very quietly....and just as the movements in the car were getting to what appeared to be the 'point of no return' we'd fill the night sky with flashing blue lights and afew flicks of the siren!!!
> Why should they be having fun at 2am when we were working the graveyard shift!
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had almost the EXACT same thing happen to me by cops. I just knew they were telling stories about it back at the station.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was 16 or 17, my girlfriend (now wife) and I were busted on a dirt road by a cop.
He just happened to be the cop who worked part time as a security guard for our store.
Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE at work knew about it the next day!
We still laugh about it, though.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

So being a cop is great! I usually think their job is very hard. 

Didn't know that they get to have this kind of fun often!


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Being a cop can be very stressful and dangerous. You spend alot of your time dealing with the dregs of society...people that society doesn't want to know about.
Drug addicts, drunks etc. Alot are very abusive, some very quiet and friendly...they are the hardest ones to deal with because you want to help them get back on their feet but can only do so much. 

You deal with distressed victims of crime, fatal vehicle accidents, delivering death messages (the worst...), sudden deaths etc etc. Its not all about driving round at speed with blues and two's catching criminals! 

Police, paramedics and firefighters have a very warped sense of humour...we have to have...its our coping/defence mechanism. If you let it all get to you you'd go ga-ga within afew months!

But we had our fun though...when the time and place was right!
Best 15 years of my life!


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Including catching the likes of DanF and his wife to be screwing each others brains out in what they thought was a secluded country lane...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

woodstock said:


> And then again, in post the 9-11, it may not be the cops that end up knocking on your window but the entire ground-forces of the state national guard!!!!! LOL


Yes, unfortunately, I know for a fact that the area surrounding our airport is monitored, thanks to several news stories concerning a woman ultimately being detained for frequently being observed along the perimeter taking notes on flight patterns. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Grayson said:


> Yes, unfortunately, I know for a fact that the area surrounding our airport is monitored, thanks to several news stories concerning a woman ultimately being detained for frequently being observed along the perimeter taking notes on flight patterns. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh well heck. Go find a church parking lot. Yes, I wrote that. :lol:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Oh well heck. Go find a church parking lot. Yes, I wrote that. :lol:


As a very strident atheist, I love this idea on so many levels. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

jezza said:


> Including catching the likes of DanF and his wife to be screwing each others brains out in what they thought was a secluded country lane...!!!!!!!!!!


At least we were young and hot when we got busted. I don't know if anyone would want to see it now...:scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

jezza said:


> Being a cop can be very stressful and dangerous. You spend alot of your time dealing with the dregs of society...people that society doesn't want to know about.
> Drug addicts, drunks etc. Alot are very abusive, some very quiet and friendly...they are the hardest ones to deal with because you want to help them get back on their feet but can only do so much.
> 
> You deal with distressed victims of crime, fatal vehicle accidents, delivering death messages (the worst...), sudden deaths etc etc. Its not all about driving round at speed with blues and two's catching criminals!
> ...


I can understand all these very well! Not easy! 

I have a big problem with sad news, 

Give you a big smile and a big hand shake!!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DanF said:


> At least we were young and hot when we got busted. I don't know if anyone would want to see it now...:scratchhead:


A few weeks ago I read a great news article, a grandpa( Chinese usually call an old man grandpa) was caught having sex with his girlfriend on the side of the road. 

The young ones were cheering for him on the Internet, they call him a strong energetic dragon(Taiwanese for sexual strong man)! 

I found it very amusing!


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

PBear said:


> My current partner and I had a pretty intense make-out session on our first date. Started in a downtown underground parking lot (where she happened to park), but it was too bright and public. So we found an above ground parking lot in the downtown area, which almost completely empties out after 6 every day (and we had just had a supper date).
> 
> The second date was a back corner of a Walmart parking lot, way out in the back, kind of blocked off by a dumpster. Not the most romantic of places, but what the heck. Jump in the back seat of an SUV with tinted windows, and all the teen-age lovers can eat my shorts.
> 
> ...


^^^ This

in reality, the more secluded you are, the more you stand out.

i used a parking garage at a hotel. there is little traffic during the day and you just have to make sure there are no cameras watching. underground is better, especially if you have tinted windows.

large malls are good, too, if you can be away in a corner. again, darkness is best. malls usually have their own security and chances are if you get caught, they'll just tell you to move along.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Oh well heck. Go find a church parking lot. Yes, I wrote that. :lol:


Agreed. Before we were married my wife and I had steamy monkey sex in my car in a church parking lot - for so long into the night we looked up and noticed it was starting to get light out and people were parking their cars for church. 

But if you're in an urban setting, you could probably have sex in public and few people would notice or care.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Agreed. Before we were married my wife and I had steamy monkey sex in my car in a church parking lot - for so long into the night we looked up and noticed it was starting to get light out and people were parking their cars for church.
> 
> But if you're in an urban setting, you could probably have sex in public and few people would notice or care.


Our first child is a result of a Lutheran church parking lot on a Saturday night.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Grayson said:


> Yes, unfortunately, I know for a fact that the area surrounding our airport is monitored, thanks to several news stories concerning a woman ultimately being detained for frequently being observed along the perimeter taking notes on flight patterns. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So - she posed a possible risk. But with you - they probably wouldn't do anything! And it would add a little extra excitement to think you're being watched on camera!

I can think of such a place that I used to visit on foot MANY MANY years ago. A nice little path - a few rocks to sit on - wonderful view of the blue and red lights at night.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> So - she posed a possible risk. But with you - they probably wouldn't do anything! And it would add a little extra excitement to think you're being watched on camera!
> 
> I can think of such a place that I used to visit on foot MANY MANY years ago. A nice little path - a few rocks to sit on - wonderful view of the blue and red lights at night.


While there may be something to the excitement of possible cameras, I'd prefer to take my chances with the police or a rent-a-cop than risk it by a known monitored airport.

After all, we want to be groped and violated by one another...not TSA or Homeland Security. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I am not talking about illegal activities here, I am talking AROUND the airport. Surely there is a hill overlooking or some area close by where you can see planes talking off? Why is everbody thinking I mean go Rambo on the runway? Jeez.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Ever had sex in the tunnels at Chuck E. Cheese?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My partner texted me the other day, asked if I could get off in 4 minutes... Apparently she timed the car wash. 

I think she was kidding...

C


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Heh.

I know what you're saying, Brennan. Here, it's fairly developed around the airport until you get onto airport property. The land on airport property surrounding it is pretty flat and open, so no overlooking hills.. While they might just shoo us away, not sure who'd show up to do the shooing...or if, instead, they'd put a shoe up our.... ;-)

Might be worth checking out.

We've got a particular park in mind for some late night outdoor fun someday (soon), bit realized a while ago that we've never properly..."broken in" one of our vehicles, hence the search for a good "parking spot."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

PBear said:


> My partner texted me the other day, asked if I could get off in 4 minutes... Apparently she timed the car wash.
> 
> I think she was kidding...
> 
> C


:smthumbup:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Ever had sex in the tunnels at Chuck E. Cheese?


I've had some awesome sex in my life, but I've never had any so awesome to make me want to subject myself or any partner to the madness that is Chuck E Cheese. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

PBear said:


> My partner texted me the other day, asked if I could get off in 4 minutes... Apparently she timed the car wash.
> 
> I think she was kidding...
> 
> C


That idea came up the last time we went through the car wash. Made me wish I'd sprung for the full car wash and not the quickie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Ever had sex in the tunnels at Chuck E. Cheese?


I'm sorry, I nearly shot soda out of my nose on that one. My next thought was EWWWWWW. Little kids with snot covered hands and God only knows what else leaving "deposits" inside the habittrails.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Grayson said:


> Heh.
> 
> I know what you're saying, Brennan. Here, it's fairly developed around the airport until you get onto airport property. The land on airport property surrounding it is pretty flat and open, so no overlooking hills.. While they might just shoo us away, not sure who'd show up to do the shooing...or if, instead, they'd put a shoe up our.... ;-)
> 
> ...


Apparently your car has a different break in procedure than mine... What brand was that again?

C


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan - meant to ask you if you're raising your daughter as a Lutheran!?!?!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

PBear said:


> Apparently your car has a different break in procedure than mine... What brand was that again?
> 
> C


Yeah really! And here I thought breaking in a car was hoping the new car smell lasts longer than 6 months. Little did I know I am supposed to do something to the crankshaft.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Brennan - meant to ask you if you're raising your daughter as a Lutheran!?!?!


They're both boys and yes, Lutheran. To make matters worse, that was OUR church parking lot. Late at night. Nobody watching but the Father, the Son and the Holy Ghost, right?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

We tried it at a Drive-in theatre years ago. Spilled a huge bucket of buttered popcorn all over the car - kind of ruined the mood...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> They're both boys and yes, Lutheran. To make matters worse, that was OUR church parking lot. Late at night. Nobody watching but the Father, the Son and the Holy Ghost, right?


Had pictured you dropping one kid off at the Lutheran Church each Sunday while the rest of the family went to a Catholic Mass or something!


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Office Parks are good. Closed Gas Stations that have a car wash attachment. In FLA the beach can be a good spot. You have to find the right one though. Jax beach was an awesome spot. Picnic areas on military bases. Most bases have a night club. Get a visitors pass to go to the club and slide off to one of the picnic areas. Parking lot of a club shortly after they let out for the night. When I was in high school we had a warehouse loading dock that you could pull into at night. Unless cops saw you going in they wouldn't know you're back there. Lots of good memories.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Had pictured you dropping one kid off at the Lutheran Church each Sunday while the rest of the family went to a Catholic Mass or something!


Ha, ha. Lutherans and Catholics are like the Hatfields and the McCoys.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Grayson
You ever thought to sneak into the cementary.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Grayson said:


> Heh.
> 
> 
> We've got a particular park in mind for some late night outdoor fun someday (soon), bit realized a while ago that we've never properly..."broken in" one of our vehicles, hence the search for a good "parking spot."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We did it in a rest stop on the Fla Turnpike not too long ago. Middle of the day, three bus loads of high school kids and the lot jam packed with cars.
We really dark window tint in the SUV, so no one even knew we were in the car.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

The problem is that when you were 19-20, wanted it ALL THE TIME and couldnt keep your hands off each other, you were borrowing your mums car and were petrified of leaving any tell tale signs - or -all you could afford was a tiny Honda Civic...the steering wheel got in the way, you kicked the wing mirror off etc...

When you get older and have a nice big SUV with heavily tinted windows, a/c, cd/dvd player, reclining seats etc....you have to collect the kids, do the shopping, take to dog to the vet...the last thing on your 'to do list' is get laid in a church parking lot!

Having sex in public isn't an offence as such...providing people can't see you. So if you have blacked out windows then get on with it!
We used to have to 'check' to make sure no other offences such as rape, being held against your will, drugs etc were being committed.

If you do it in a place where people can see you and be offended by what you are doing, then you could be in trouble!

"Mommy....whats that man doing to that woman? Why is she shouting 'yes yes yes'?".......hahahaha!

Come on then guys and gals...share your stories about the most bizarre places you have done it!

I'll start.... a BJ in a police car.....


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

4Sure's comment about a cemetary  a stiff amongst stiffs!!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

jezza said:


> I'll start.... a BJ in a police car.....


That's hard to top.
Please tell me you weren't letting a hooker off with a warning...


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I wasn't letting a hooker off with a warning!


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

It can get very quiet and boring out there at 3am!....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

jezza said:


> Come on then guys and gals...share your stories about the most bizarre places you have done it!
> 
> I'll start.... a BJ in a police car.....


My husband and I both came out from the airplane's bathroom, and a woman was waiting outside. I didn't dare to look at her facial expression. I am sure she  and !


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In bed next to my GF's sleeping roomate (in the same bed). On top of a pool table. Front seat of a VW. Public beach.


----------

